# Free deer and turkey for active duty. HB562



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

To amend section 1533.12 of the Revised Code to allow an individual on active military duty, while on leave or furlough, to hunt deer or wild turkey without procuring a deer or wild turkey permit.

http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/bills.cfm?ID=129_HB_562


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That's nice they upgraded the tags. I use to hunt in Indiana while on active duty 70-72 for small game w/o needing a license and here in Ohio when home on leave.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

So how has it changed from previous years or hasn't it? Do you have to be on leave to not have a license while hunting! I'm active duty and stationed around home and I'm not on leave normally while hunting but I still buy a license, do I not have to?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jignrig (Apr 13, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Archery Patriot said:


> So how has it changed from previous years or hasn't it? Do you have to be on leave to not have a license while hunting! I'm active duty and stationed around home and I'm not on leave normally while hunting but I still buy a license, do I not have to?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Before if you was active duty home on leave you didnt have to buy a license BUT did have to buy a deer/turkey tag 
Now you dont have to buy either


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok question I'm active duty at the 180 th fighter wing! I live close by! When can I do this.. Or can I even do it! Technically I'm on leave on my days of and after the duty day! Do you have to show proof your on leave because all my leave is done electronically! Also how do u tag a deer if you shoot one?

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

